# My dog licks and chews paws and legs.



## Chloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi all. My dog does not normally constantly lick or chew her paws and legs. She is on a special diet of no grains because she was allergic to gains and msg's ect. She has been doing great... However for the last few months since spring began she started to constantly lick and chew her feet and legs. I am not sure why she is doing that. Does anyone else have this issue in spring/ summer with their dogs?

Any ideas to help my dog would be so appreciated.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She probably has allergies to grass or pollen too. Your vet should be able to prescribe antihistamines for her.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Agree. You could try just rinsing her feet and legs, possibly her belly too, with fresh water after she's been out. Just a thought.


----------



## Chloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks will do.


----------

